# August Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

This month's theme was *"Helpful Goldens"*
Great submissions from everyone, please vote for your favorite now, Good Luck

*1. MikaTallulah








2. Claudia M








3. olliversmom








4. SimTek








5. Megora








6. Karen519








7. Mos20








8. Thalie








9. Brave








10. Sweet Girl








11. Finn's Fan








12. RYAC








13. Darthsadier








14. OutWest








15. Aleksandrina








16. Vhuynh2








17. Flynn'sMommy








18. PuggledRetriever








19. Elsa








20. Yaichi's Mom








21. Buddy's mom forever








22. rooroch








23. valita








24. Rookie's Dad*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Great* entries all, it's going to be such a hard choice to pick just one.........


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Vote now, great entries everyone!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Brilliant entries everyone! Have voted for my favourite, but I love them all!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted yet? 

If not, look through all the great entries and cast your vote.

Voting ends *Sunday, 08-31-2014 at 09:51 AM*


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

All good photos to try and pick from !!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

25 votes from the time of this post. Have you voted yet ?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to vote, it's a tough one they are all so great!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Now we got 34 votes. So with 48 hours and counting this poll closes. Who will win?


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Have you voted?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I see at this point in time we have a very close race going on.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Voting ends tomorrow, *Sunday, 08-31-2014 at 09:51 AM*

If you haven't voted yet, please look through all the GREAT entries and cast your vote.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Voted ! Great entries and we still have a tie!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

*bumping up thread*
It looks like a close one! So many good entries this month, I love everyone's photos of their helpful goldens


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

5 hours to go and we still have a tie and close races. Please vote if you have not, this one may be going down to the wire.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Tick Tock, last chance to vote for your favorite.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, Charlie and me have never thought we will make so far. Before the closing we want to thank you all for voting for us. All pictures are beautiful and our goldens are so helpful but I have to say there are many more important jobs they do than just holding the keys.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I also want to give a shout out to *1stGold13* now into his 4th month of doing this photo contest, and the GREAT job he is doing with it !!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations to our winner *olliversmom*! PM Sent

Thank you to all who submitted an entry, even though you may not have won this month your pictures helped us all to have a better month and that makes you all winners.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow. Ollie and I are so very pleasantly surprised at the honor of being chosen. 
So many fabulous pics. What an honor!
That pic always warms my heart; capturing Olliver doing his therapy thing. 
He is such a blessing to me and the many others he lends comfort to. 
Special dogs are all our Goldens. 
Thank You so much! 
Robin and Olliver


----------

